# Banner of the World Dragon?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So I'm busy theorizing a 2000 - 2500 pt High Elf army. It's going to be running a single Dragon Mage as my Hero allowance, with no Lord Dragon (I've got the models, but felt I'd be better served using more smaller monsters, like eagles and phoenixes). In addition, right now I have a single squad of Dragon Princes as my spear tip for a heavy mobile force. 

With that in mind, I'm thinking about slapping the World Dragon on my Princes. I figure they'll be up forward, and the Dragon will be up forward making a mess, plus it will defend the Princes and allow them to aim at shiny Characters.

Thoughts?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why? 2+ against Magic Attacks. They're taken down by hordes.

Bunker up; Alarielle, Phoenix Guard and Banner. Never play another game in your life.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm working on an army that's entirely mobile. trying not to bunker or turtle at all. But yes, that tells me that I shouldn't be running that one. Gotta price out something like the Razor or some such instead maybe.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Whatever Vaz said.

It's a bunker-banner. Specifically, belongs on a PG fortress.


----------

